# Narrowed it down to these... What are the pros thoughts??



## r3v0lution (Feb 6, 2012)

So I have narrowed it down to these 2 AR's and wanted to get some input.

The first is a Smith & Wesson M&P 15 Sport that I found for $649 at a local gun shop.

http://goo.gl/U9Q9t

And then the DPMS Lo-Pro Classic that I found for $619.

http://www.dpmsinc.c...ucts/?prod=1067

Pros and cons with each of em I guess... I really like the bull barrel, but I would end up spending some $$ on a new stock and guards for the DPMS..

Thoughts?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't think you can go wrong with either. I built my 5.56/.223 with a "super bull" barrel and it was a tack driver. I changed to a heavy barrel though because the weight of the bull was very noticeable while tracking a hog I had shot. That thing felt like carrying around a couple of cinder blocks after about 15 minutes. Personally, I like the adjustable stock instead of the fixed stock and free float hand guards but it is whatever floats your boat. Either rig will do you a good job. Both are well made and speaking for myself, S&W has absolutely flawless customer support.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Will the S&W accept other makers uppers (is it mil-spec)?
See if there is a shop near you (or a gun show) that would have a large selection of AR's in stock. Go and try them on. and see if you would really like the collapsable and barrel weights. I also like the collapsable stock, but those bull barrels will make them nose heavy.


----------



## r3v0lution (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, this will be my first AR... And was figuring that the bull barrel would be good for distance..

If I got the DPMS I would eventually buy the stock and ff hand guards.. So my main reason for asking was the bull barrel vs reg barrel..

Thx for the feedback!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

all depends on what your willing to tote. i recently ordered a olympic umar in a 22-250 24 inch bull barrel. its going to be a work out toting it a just over 9 lbs i think. you might wanna check the olympic website and look at those too. so far after reading about them im sold on them. they expect every one they make even the 16 inch plinkster to shoot one inch or under with factory ammo. something to think about.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

r3v0lution said:


> Well, this will be my first AR... And was figuring that the bull barrel would be good for distance..
> 
> If I got the DPMS I would eventually buy the stock and ff hand guards.. So my main reason for asking was the bull barrel vs reg barrel..
> 
> Thx for the feedback!


They are both 16" barrels so they will both shoot the same bullet at the same velocity(give or take a few FPS due to chamber differences and tooling marks in the barrel((roughness) A bull barrel will normally have less distortion(flex) during the shot..Normally....Most guys have bull barrels to help dissipate heat as well as cut down on the distortion, but unless you want to shoot matches I wouldn't carry the extra weight.
Also neither of them has a free float hand guard.
MYy reason for asking about mil-spec is that if it is not you are limited to buying from them should you want to use a different upper(barrel assembly) With an upper made to military specifications (mil-spec) you can buy a different makers upper, in a different caliber, if you wish and just change it out in a matter of seconds. There are restrictions, not all calibers will operate in a AR-15 platform.
Sorry to be long winded but I don't know what knowledge you have or don't have about AR-15's.


----------



## r3v0lution (Feb 6, 2012)

I have looked at the Oly Plinker Plus w/ flat top and I like it as well... But with me being a noob on black rifles, I look more at the name.. HAHA.. The iron sights on the S&M are nice but they changed a lot of things on it... Forward assist, dust cover....

I posted this on a different forum that I am a group of and I am getting about the same feedback as here... The bull barrel would be nice, but for hunting... I will prolly not be putting a hole lot of rounds through it anyways...

Probably a stupid question, but can you remove the A2 front sight on the S&M??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I assume you mean S&W or are we talking about something else LOL ? Yes you can remove it. It's probably either pinned on or held on by a few screws that compress it around the barrel. You will have to replace it with another type of gas block though.as it serves a dual purpose. Do you understand gas block ?


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Im not against bull barrels but my smith and wesson m&p 15 orc model works fine, it functions great and shoots flawlessly, shoots .223/5.56. If you buy this model you wont need to remove the sight from the gun, its already a flat gas block but it also has rails so you can get something in the area of a magpul flip up sight.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a standard A2 sight tower on my DPMS flat top upper with a scope mounted on risers it is squarely in the line of sight...But you don't see it through the scope at all.


----------



## r3v0lution (Feb 6, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Do you understand gas block ?


Yea, I just wasnt sure if it was one piece, or if the sight post was separate from the gas block...

And yes I meant S&W... I dont roll that way! LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

r3v0lution said:


> I dont roll that way! LOL


that's what they all say









Personally for a hunting weapon I would opt out of the bull barrel.

Long and thick = pretty heavy. I'm talking about guns


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> that's what they all say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would hope so


----------

